
How Airbnb’s Sales Process Changed With Rapid Growth - aiansiti
https://medium.com/better-marketing/how-did-airbnbs-sales-process-change-with-rapid-growth-6079482057fb
======
enra
I'd argue Airbnb is quite a unique case to look as a case for conversion.
Mainly because they have such unique, exclusive and wide selection that there
is high demand for (people want to stay somewhere nice when they travel) and a
strong brand created around it.

A lot of the people coming to the site have high intent to book something
right at that moment and especially with Airbnb. Spending a lot of time to
find the right option for them, and once they find something they are willing
to do a lot (filling that information etc) since it's what they want and it's
exciting to them.

It's quite different for most saas startups where the demand is often less
imminent or not as strong.

Disclaimer: I used to work at Airbnb.

~~~
jobigoud
It's also one of the few reputation based market place that doesn't have a
fake review problem.

------
somid3
I am surprised there are no comments -- this is a fantastic analysis. Thank
you for sharing. Could you please screenshot and add the plot images, right
now it says the plot tool requires the author to subscribe. Thank you!

------
meow81
It's not medium's issue, it's the author's plot.ly account:

Plot twist!

Payment required...

This embedded plot has reached the maximum allowable views given the owner's
current subscription.

Please visit the subscriptions page to learn more about upgrading.

~~~
wpietri
Plotly missed a chance at revenue here! I would have happily kicked in $10 to
fuel the graphs on this page. Sadly, that doesn't seem to be an option.

I get their approach to pricing in theory, but I have to say it leaves me with
a negative association. Here they have a chance to show off their chart
product, build their brand, and maybe acquire some customers. Now my
association with Plotly is "shit's broke".

~~~
meow81
Agreed

------
oskarkocol
I have just fixed the plots with the article and it works well now! The
Plotly's free account limits the number of views to 500 per day and the
article views went way over that.

Thanks for your feedback!

~Oskar

~~~
seattle_spring
I vouched for this comment. FYI all of your comments are being hidden as dead

~~~
dang
We've fixed that now.

------
matchbok
Wonder how this growth will continue now that cities are wising up to the
massive damage the platform does to our communities.

------
mitousa
Thank you for the thorough analysis, I only wish the graphs were not disabled
:(

~~~
oskarkocol
I fixed the issue! The graphs are visible now

------
cryptozeus
Paywalled by medium.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I think the problem with the graphs is that the author's "plot" account has
reached a maximum, and it needs upgrading.

~~~
codegladiator
That's also there, but medium pay walled it for me before plotly would.

------
theNJR
Ugh, stop using Medium people. Would love to see the graphs.

~~~
oskarkocol
Medium is great! It's Plotly that sucks. The graphs are up and running now

~~~
matchbok
Medium is most certainly not "great".

